# i need icsi and i want to donat eggs



## susanne1 (Aug 19, 2006)

hi girls, ive had my 2 goes at icsi, M.C at 8 weeks and i have desided that i would like to donate eggs, when we try again, were having to go private and live in glasgow and would like to help someone as me projucing the eggs is not the problem and since they only use some, could some one give me advice on how to go about this 

love susanne


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Susanne

Sorry to hear of your loss

I havent personally been thru egg share but i think u would need to contact your clinic or a clinic of ur choice to check if they do egg share as i know many clinics in scotland dont do egg sharing am not sure why

If u look at the top of the board Mrs H did a thread which lists clinics that do egg share

I do know that the Cromwell at darlington does egg share and seems to have good results altho this would mean a fair bit of travelling for you

I think it takes a special lady to do egg share and it looks like you are one of them 

The girls going thru egg share get together for a chat on the endo chit chat thread

I will leave u the link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75083.180

and we also get together for a chat on the first monday of the month (janurarys will be the 2nd monday)

Hope this has helped a little

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Susanne,

I live in the North east of Scotland and went to cromwell darlington to egg share.

At Cromwell Darlington if you egg share, ICSI is free of charge along with your drugs and scans and they're a good clinic and very friendly and helpful.

if you also try to get to one of their open nights you may get the consultation and Semen analysis fee knocked off the cost too. 

It's a bit of a trek to there but it'll be all worthwhile if it works for you. I can give you the name of a great cheap hotel in Darlington should you require it.

They don't do egg share in Scotland as they don't agree with the religious and ethical issues of it and cromwell is the closest and I would say the cheapest.

Here are a few links you may like to have a look at.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73913.0 for the Cromwell Girls thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0 for clinics that do egg share.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0 on Egg share basics...what happens etc.

Best of luck with whatever you decide!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI Susanne 

I recently moved to the Scottish Borders and have been doing a little research as I need to have donated eggs due to a genetic condition.I have three embryos left in Sheffield but after 1 failed attempt and i m/c I am looking around  for somewhere closer to home incase it doesn't work this time.( I am being positve that it will work but can't help doing some research just in case. I came across a new clinic in Galsgow  www.gcrm.co.uk I am waitng for the literature to arrive in the post but they are looking at setting up an egg share programme. You may know this by now but just thought I would post.

Yours
Snaffles

/links


----------

